# Moving companies within UAE



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey, did the mandatory searches, found information that's a little old or a bit higgledy piggledy.

Any recommendations on moving companies in Dubai.

Packing, moving and (maybe) unpacking all within Dubai. Whatever packages you've experienced.

We're moving from Marina and looking at JVC/JVT/Mirdif/Warqaa just to give you an idea.

Also, the approx rates you paid your moving company would be great...and why you liked them. If someone starts advertising, I'll get grumpy. :thumb:


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Weve used TMS (total moving & storage) twice for moves, lasttime was from springs to JVC, the house in JVC is 3 floors + basement so they guys earned their crust. Worked hard and professionalyl cost was around 5,500 if memory serves me right. Both moves went well and couldnt fault the service.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

I used Euro Movers International, quote was on the right side of 2000AED for a complete box apartment up, move, unpack everything service. Nothing broken in the move, even my fish survived.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Laowei said:


> Weve used TMS (total moving & storage) twice for moves, lasttime was from springs to JVC, the house in JVC is 3 floors + basement so they guys earned their crust. Worked hard and professionalyl cost was around 5,500 if memory serves me right. Both moves went well and couldnt fault the service.


I moved in January, I searched the forum and saw a couple of recommendations for TMS so I gave them a try.

Can't fault them, did a great job, gave us loads of boxes a week before the move so we could start packing stuff at our leisure.

They charge AED 1200 per truck, I only needed 1 truck so it worked out quite cheap. If you've got 2 bed sets and a sofa set, etc, you'll probably need 2 trucks.


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Depends on the size of your company. If its in a big building with many floors, furniture and employees, then its going to be a big task.
I recommend hiring a professional project manager to create a project plan which includes, assessing potential real estate for your company, financial requirements and budget, logistics, staff communications, vendor, customer and other stakeholder communications, interim arrangements,IT and telecommunications issues etc etc.
Not a simple job.


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

arabianhorse said:


> Depends on the size of your company. If its in a big building with many floors, furniture and employees, then its going to be a big task.
> I recommend hiring a professional project manager to create a project plan which includes, assessing potential real estate for your company, financial requirements and budget, logistics, staff communications, vendor, customer and other stakeholder communications, interim arrangements,IT and telecommunications issues etc etc.
> Not a simple job.


Come on dude, I thought you were the coolest out here.

It is obvious, budget is a concern, as they are moving from Marina to areas with less rent values.
They are seeking the help of online forums, filled with trolls like myself asking for advise on such manner.

and you simply tell them to hire a certified I;m-moving my- company -because- rent- is- very -high- and- we- did -not- pay -salaries- fo-r two month risk management consultant to plan out the moving Mega project?

Go to Souq Nayif, look for the chaps selling furniture and tell them about your diabolical plan.

Now here how it will work:
You will agree on 400 AED per truck
Half of the stuff will arrive scarchted,dented,broken
The office will stink out for the next three days.
If you have a female employee she should be off that today if she does not like too much attention

and after you are finished, forget about what you have agreed, they will shoot up the price to 1000AED for any BS reason they will come up with.

If you are really lucky, you'll come across the smart guys, who will half way threaten to leave the stuff in the street if you don't double the pay, they know you'll succumb


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

it's a house move, not an office move. 


Anymore recommendations?


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> it's a house move, not an office move.
> 
> 
> Anymore recommendations?



Sorry!

RandomDude - get with the program already!!!!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

used TMS twice. cannot find any fault with them


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm going with TMS as they were 4/5ths the price of Euromovers.

I'll report back on how good/bad they are.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I used Emovers for all our moves - they were brilliant - couldn't fault them. Charged around 4,500 dhs for moving from a 4 bed villa! They went over and above and even plumbed in, hooked up and hung stuff for us the other end. Brilliant service.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't need any of that though.... :/


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

TMS, cannot fault them. 
Started at 9:30 and finished at 16:00. Better than I anticipated!


----------

